# [W] Protectorate of Menoth All in One Box [H] Cash



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://privateerpress.com/warmachi...s/warmachine-all-in-one-army-box-protectorate

I want one of these and I am willing to pay for it.

Anyone who still has one of these, name your price. As long as it's reasonable, I am interested.


LotN


----------

